
Free VPN in Opera 40 - dineshp2
http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/09/free-vpn-in-opera-browser-40/
======
rocky1138
How do people feel about this free VPN now that Opera is owned by several
major Chinese companies including security firms?

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-10/opera-
sof...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-10/opera-software-
gets-agreed-takeover-offer-valued-at-1-2-billion)

~~~
quantumfoam
Yes, a little more background on their "VPN" [1]. Could they start calling it
for what it is? [2].

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/quantumfoam/f8fe0846b7145a25abd587dc...](https://gist.github.com/quantumfoam/f8fe0846b7145a25abd587dc4169cf61)
[2] [https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/4085/proxies-vs-vpn-whats-
the-d...](https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/4085/proxies-vs-vpn-whats-the-
difference/)

------
eDameXxX
Bullet points:

● Free VPN

● Battery saving ([new] can be automatically activated when battery level is
low)

● Chromecast support

● Newsreader with RSS support

● Video pop-out improvements

● engine update to Chromium 53.0.2785.101

.

Other cool features from previous releases:

● built-in ad-blocker with abiblity adding custom lists [1]

● lowering memory usage with Heap compaction [2]

● copy / search pop-up on the selected text (can be disabled) [3]

.

[1] [http://www.opera.com/en/computer/features/ad-
blocker](http://www.opera.com/en/computer/features/ad-blocker)

[2] [https://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/07/memory-usage-
ope...](https://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/07/memory-usage-opera-heap-
compaction/)

[3] [http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/07/opera-
beta-39-0-2...](http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/07/opera-
beta-39-0-2256-30-update/)

------
sarah_adames
If we talked about Browsers compatibility, Opera is one the best and lightest
browser in the online market, Off course it has huge numbers of features and
customization which no one has right now, but when we talked about Free VPN
extension on Opera It's pretty cool but not the best choice that you can get.

People mostly consider to get VPN service to enhance their security and hide
their visibility. More simply to understand is: when you download torrent
file, it will download anonymously, but when you start seed it through
Utorrent or Bittorrent it will go through Naked Internet Connection and
visible.

VPN Encryption is the best solution for those guys
([http://www.beencrypted.com/how-to-encrypt-internet-
traffic/](http://www.beencrypted.com/how-to-encrypt-internet-traffic/)) in
this guide you can see how you can Encrypt your internet traffic.

I would highly recommend to use full and 100% VPN Encryption instead of using
Proxy or VPN extensions on web browsers. [https://www.mostsecurevpn.com/cheap-
vpn-services/](https://www.mostsecurevpn.com/cheap-vpn-services/)

------
peterbuttler
When Opera appeared with its free VPN app for iOS I configured it on my I
Phone but after using few days I realized its features and servers are limited
in fact you cannot connect to your desire country server. Another measure
thing that free VPNs keep logs and your internet traffic details share with
ISP's so it is reliable to use the best VPNs for iOS
[http://www.vpnlogics.com/best-vpn-for-iphone/](http://www.vpnlogics.com/best-
vpn-for-iphone/)

See the differences of VPN and Proxies:
[https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/4085/proxies-vs-vpn-whats-
the-d...](https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/4085/proxies-vs-vpn-whats-the-
difference/)

------
peterbuttler
Free VPN in Opera is not a good choice because it keeps logs and also free VPN
service used by hackers.

~~~
pawadu
Your two arguments are contradictory.

------
Himalayaz
"Opera VPN behind the curtains is just a proxy, here's how it works"

[https://gist.github.com/spaze/558b7c4cd81afa7c857381254ae7bd...](https://gist.github.com/spaze/558b7c4cd81afa7c857381254ae7bd10)

------
mydeardiary
Too bad, they didn't update the mobile version anymore. Current Opera on
Google Play is stuck at Chromium version 50.

------
Bino
May be useful, however too bad it's blocked by netflix

